# Wanna Crimson Trace for your p99?



## eyebedam (Mar 24, 2008)

If so go to this link & request it to be done. They are taking a poll for the next line of grips.
http://www.crimsontrace.com/Home/Sup...0/Default.aspx


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Bad link.


----------

